# still concerned about low energy puppy



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have an 8 month female unspayed (mistakenly labeled her as 6 months in a previous thread) GSD/Siberian Husky mix I recently adopted (a "rehoming" situation, previous owners didnt have enough time or space) about two weeks ago. She was particulary sluggish yesterday and posted about and brought her to the vet. The vet found a parasite and prescribed panacur. I've lived with and helped raise and train dogs before, siberian huskies, but this is the first dog I have sole responsibility over. Because I live in an apartment and work from home I take my dog out often- an hour and a half walk/hike around 7 am, an hour romp off leash at the dog park or dogbeach around noon and two more walks, one at sixish and one around 8pm, both for around an hour. I also do about an hour of obedience-clicker training and targeting broken up throughout the day.
When not out walking, at the park or enticed by a treat my dog Indy seems only interested in napping. I know all dogs have different energy levels but from my previous husky experience and what I've researched about GSDs I expected a lot more energetic dog. I'm not complaining, not at all...Im just worried about her health. She has a follow-up with the vet in 9 days and will also be spayed as long as she is healthy. My question is, based on the exercise I described above, is it possible that she is just a calmer, well exercised dog or does the fact she is so inactive indoors for her age suggest an issue. Any suggestions I could bring up to her follow up vet appointment will be noted and appreciated. Thanks


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

BTW- elimination seems fine, she eats all her meals and drinks what seems like a normal amount. The vet found no other problems besides the parasite but didn't do bloodwork. She will often get active before bed but is generally pretty lazy throughout the day. She just vomited as I write this, first time this ever happened. Need to go clean this am going to call the vet tommorow.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

seemed like a piece of unigested raw hide and a little kibble. I'll keep a close eye on her throughout the night and take her in first thing to vet in am


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope that she feels better. It could be that she needs a different food or more time to adjust. Havs has a lot more energy since a diet change.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*thanks for the reply*

I've been driving myself a little nuts with worry, her being a new dog and me wanting to make sure she is happy and healthy. Other than the one-time vomiting, there hasn't been any major signs of illness, she just seems "off" if that makes sense. To further complicate matters, she is so new I really don't know what her baseline state is. I suppose its natural for a dog to get stressed with the major change of home, food and daily routine and she might be an especially low key dog. Ill keep a close eye on her and consult the vet tommorrow.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rawhide is really unsafe for dogs. They can so easily choke on them and they're really difficult to digest too. 

I'd say she's adjusting to her new lifestyle. 4 hours a day is a lot of exercise and I think it will take a little while for her to get physically conditioned to that much exercise. Why don't you see what she's like if you work her more gradually up to that amount per day?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Another possibility is panostetitis. She's about the right age for it. There are threads about it on here. It's basically growing pains and something that passes as they age.

You're doing great. New dogs are a lot of worry but given that the vet didn't find anything obvious I'd try to relax. As BowWowMeow said rawhide is not the greatest thing for dogs, try bully sticks or pig ears. Indy is a lucky dog to have you.

I went through a similar low level type of worry with Havoc. A change of diet, cooler weather and time have increased his energy and focus. Sometimes I miss his lazier days.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

A dog with pano wouldn't be able to tolerate 4 hours of exercise a day. She would be limping and miserable.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*thanks so much for the replies*

When I got Indy, my mentality was "this is gonna be so great we're going to be outside running around all day" and took very seriously the maxim "a tired dog is a happy dog" Plus I knew I was getting a high energy breed.

What I failed to account for is that her lifestyle with me is 180 degrees from her old home. She spent the day in a small yard and lived with three adult dogs, puppies and kids. It was a hectic life but I don't think she got a lot of attention or exercise. She was lost in the shuffle, thus the rehoming. I was either gonna go to a breeder or shelter but loved Indy's temperement, look and size (smaller than a full bred GSD would be her age, she has a husky body with GSD coloring, a real unique looking dog)

Thanks for the tip on the rawhide. Ever since I started giving them to her is when these symptoms started. I also started mixing in can food (venison and duck with veggies) with her dry food.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I see a few different things that could be going on right now.

1) It's a new environment for her. She could be missing her old family (even if they were terrible to her) and she's adjusting to her new family. Give her time.

2) The parasite problem is very likely making her lethargic/upset.

3) Is she on a new food? It could take a bit for her tummy to get used to it.

With that in mind, you are right to keep a close watch on her. If she vomited up rawhide, you'll want to keep a close watch to make sure there isn't some stuck somewhere. Keep a close eye on what she puts in and out... meaning make sure she's defecating regularly.

I agree that rawhide is not a safe treat to give.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply rotts-n-gsds.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If you have a "feeling" that something is "off" with her. ( which you obviously do.) I would take her in and have blood work done. If nothing else it will give you piece of mind, and it isn't a bad idea anyway if you are planning on spaying her soon.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

Blackgsd, she was at the vet monday and diagnosed with a parasite. I origionally brought her in because of my sense she was "off" She hasn't gotten worse, but not much better either. She has a follow-up scheduled in about a week. I think I will probably bring her in again ASAP, like you suggest. I don't want to take chances.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So she was high energy at first but then became low energy? You said this started when you started giving rawhides...there is a small chance she's got a rawhide stuck in her system somewhere causing a partial intestinal obstruction.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

She was never a very high energy dog, but since monday has seemed a little mellower than usual. In general she is a aloof with most adults, but likes kids and gets on well with other dogs. She has seemingly bonded with me but doesn't demand a lot of attention. (I've seen this trait in huskies before) She was ok on walks and at the dog park, but very little activity inside. She has seemed alert and has done well on her obedience "homework" since seeming a little ill, she does not seem spaced out or anything, just lazy. She has been a pretty quick learner so I don't think she has cognitive problems. 

I just want to thank everyone for the imformative posts. I am new here and mostly new to GSDs in general. I want to be the best dog owner I can be and that means asking questions and deferring to those with more experience than me. No more raw-hide for indy and I am going to cut down on exercise for the time-being. I am going to call the vet to see if I need to bring her in or if I should give her a few more days to recover from the parasite before panicking.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Btw*

rotts-n-GSD, you said to be careful about what she eats outside...it has become a precarious adventure walking her avoiding all the garbage in my neibhorhood. There is a soup kitchen up the street so we have a very high vagrant population in what is otherwise a nice middle-class neibhorhood. They leave half-eaten food and trash everywhere, defacate, urinate and vomit all over the place. Its disgusting, and dangerous for pets. Indy also is scared of very drunk people yet many of the vagrants will walk right up to her and pet her without asking me permission or whether she is aggressive. I try to stear her clear of these situations but sometimes Its unavoidable. I am going to move as soon as I can, hopefully somewhere that's more rural, but for know walking Indy is like walking through a land-mine of things that are disgusting but seem yummy or interesting to dogs.

As a little disclaimer I'm not making any social comments here, and I can inagine how easy it could be for people to struggle in this economy. Its just not a great neibhorhood for dogs


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*anothet question*

I've never had an unspayed female before as old as Indy. Could any of her behavior be hormonal or have to do with her about to go in heat?


----------



## southernfiction (Oct 5, 2011)

*Coma Jim*

Had an English setter puppy years ago who I decided was about to die. No amount of prodding or yelling woke him up. I was so worried. But when he woke up, finally, he was fine. Turns out he always slept that hard; therefore the name Coma Jim. 

Some dogs are quiet, introspective people. Maybe yours is one of those.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

hopefully that's the case, southernfiction. I've actually been under the weather myself today and when I layed down for a nap Indy snuggled up next to me for a few minutes but then decided it was play time. I didn't mind, it was nice to see her active and engaged again. She has seemed better since eating. She was very skinny when I got her (under 40lbs) so maybe she is adjusting to a larger diet. I've also cut back on the walks, figure no one (including myself today) wants to be exercising all the time when recovering from illness. I am going to continue to moniter her closely but I haven't seen anything today that seemed like she needed urgent vet care.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*she's acting like her old self again*

She's been a total nutball the last couple of hours which is encouraging.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

matthewm11 said:


> . Could any of her behavior be hormonal or have to do with her about to go in heat?


Yes.


----------



## matthewm11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*follow-up*

She was back to her old self yesterday afternoon but for the third morning in a row she is low energy, although she went on our usual morning walk with no problem (which I have shortened a little) I am starting to relax a bit, thanks to the informative replies. Thanks everyone. I am starting to think this all could have to do to her change in enviroment, coupled with the worms and maybe slight growing pains. Since she spent more time with other dogs rather than humans at her last home I know dogs can form strong bonds with each other. She always gets excited and plays with other GSDs at the park, so she might be missing her dad who was probably her alpha. If there are any GSDs around she will ignore all the other dogs.


----------

